# New Puppy / Old Dog not Happy



## Nadine (Dec 5, 2006)

I just got a new puppy and my 9yr old dog is not happy.

New Puppy 4 months Female Boston Terrier Bella (7lbs)

Old Dog 9 yr old Male Rottweiler Taj (130lbs)

Bella keeps trying to play with Taj and he keeps growling and snapping at her when Bella tries to play with him. 

I don't know what to do. I have only had the puppy 4 days. But I don't want Taj to eat her.

Taj as not always been a only dog. My 15 yr old Boston Terrier passed away 4months prior. 

ANy suggestions.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

My opinion is that your old dog is showing your pup that HE is ALPHA.  Unless it gets out of hand, I would let them sort it out on their own. 

Your pup probably has no "manners" when it comes to respecting her elders. It's not anything strange, all puppies eventually have to learn their places.


----------



## Nadine (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks. 

I really hope they get along.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

And a group class in a puppy school would be a great place for her to learn some manners with dogs her size. So if you haven't already done so, maybe puppy school is an option? Welcome to our forum! Love the avatar!


----------



## Nadine (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you think I should bring my older dog also?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Nadine said:


> Do you think I should bring my older dog also?


Your puppy school instructor would probably recommend against bringing your Rot, so that you can focus solely on your pup. But don't be afraid to ask them this question, they just may have accomodations for you. And you don't necessarily have a problem with your Rot...yes, he should always be under supervision with your pup, but it sounds as though he's being as Snowshoe pointed out...and just teaching the pup some manners. Obviously you don't want your Rot's protests to get out of hand, so keep constant supervision, and stay on top of NILIF with your Rot...and your pup too: Nothing in Life is Free.


----------



## Nadine (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice I will keep you posted.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A couple of things I thought about while walking Elsa this evening...keep in mind that spmething positive may not happen over night. It could take months, or years for the two to completely tolerate eachother, and it's quite possible that as your Rot ages, your pup may want to show some dominance tendencies too. Where finding a balance can be a daily challenge. So make sure you continue to provide for both of them mentally, socially, and physically. And do not choose sides. your pup may be completely adorable, but this does not mean your Rot should be overlooked. Respecting them both, and keeping them active will help tremendously in maintaining your pack order. So be that wonderful leader you are, and good luck!


----------



## Nadine (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice. I see them eventually being 1 big happy family.


----------



## Libbythesecond (Dec 9, 2006)

i have a problem just like that if you just let the puppy play eventually the older dog will give up and slowly start to like the puppy


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a very different perspective on this. The old dog is vastly larger than the puppy. Just the size difference alone, means that the young, small dog can be seriously injured or killed by the larger dog. 

No doubt you are not leaving these two alone and unmonitored? The old fellow may not mean to seriously injure the puppy, just the size difference alone may mean that that can happen. 

Don't force this issue. Make sure the old Rott has plenty of time without the bother of the young dog, he is old, probably arthritic, grumpy about little kids bugging him. I am too! Monitor them always, and as she matures, she will understand her boundaries better too.


----------



## mmj (Dec 9, 2006)

*Older dog hates puppy*

So your big rot isn't crazy about new baby, huh?
Many things you can do. Have you ever heard of the dog ethologist Dr. Patricia McConnel of "DogsBestFriend" and professor at the University of Wisconsin-Madison? She deals with issues like this all the time--you may want to look her up online.
As for me, I had a similar problem last year. The steps I took included:
1-Treating my older dog as if he was alpha, BECAUSE HE WAS! That included greeting him first when I came in the door, giving him more attention, feeding him first etc. When the alpha dog has less reason to compete, he will probably chill a little bit and accept puppykins.
2-Teaching my older dog emotional control. I did this before puppy ever came home, but it's not too late. You can look the intricacies of this up elsewhere, but it basically means teaching a solid down-stay for a long period of time using yummy treats as incetive, and eventually creating a situation where the older dog is calm and happy to be in a down-stay no matter what; you can diffuse many tense situations by asking the older dog to "down" and "stay," and relying on Pavlovian classic conditioning to kick in whereas your older dog has learned that down-stay is cool, and will change his attitude.
I could go on and on about little ways to help, but I hope these are useful. Look up Patricia McConnel's books, she's a genius and will be very helpful to you!


----------

